# Recovered wooden knobs



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.
As I wrote some time ago, I am doing several kitchen cabinets for my daughter. Right now I am doing the doors and need four wooden knobs for them. From a renovation project I have three ugly white pieces so I decided to recover them.
Since I have four doors I needed an additional piece. I thought to use the same recovering process to make a new one.
The complete story is in the pictures.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Alexis.


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sheer genius! Thanks for sharing the project. It would be useful for future projects.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, friends.
> As I wrote some time ago, I am doing several kitchen cabinets for my daughter. Right now I am doing the doors and need four wooden knobs for them. From a renovation project I have three ugly white pieces so I decided to recover them.
> Since I have four doors I needed an additional piece. I thought to use the same recovering process to make a new one.
> The complete story is in the pictures.


Good job,and good tutorial, thanks for posting.

Herb


----------

